# New curved  Cabinet anyone?!!?



## Nathaniel Whiteside (16 Oct 2013)

Can you imagine a tank on top. Wow.

It's actually for  under a bay window,
But we can dream


----------



## Lindy (16 Oct 2013)

My dad was a cabinet maker/Antique restoration and dealer. I grew up with the smell of shavings and French polish.


----------



## OllieNZ (16 Oct 2013)

I could imagine using it as the frame for a tank


----------



## ale36 (16 Oct 2013)

that would make a nice stand for a curved acrylic tank!


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (16 Oct 2013)

There's some work in it! We're only a small family business of me, my Dad and Grandad


----------



## Aron_Dip (16 Oct 2013)

Nice.. reminds me ov my days on the bench.. those curves laminated or cut from solid peace ?

Sent from my HTC Desire C using Tapatalk


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (16 Oct 2013)

Aron_Dip said:


> Nice.. reminds me ov my days on the bench.. those curves laminated or cut from solid peace ?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire C using Tapatalk



Cheers Aron, 

Solid sections cut on the bandsaw.  Lots of waste. But the customer is fine with the fact it will cost more than a new car after the bow
Windows on the top are made.

You know Lord Barrat, of Barratt homes, well it's for his wife. Beautiful house.


----------



## Aron_Dip (16 Oct 2013)

Nathaniel Whiteside said:


> Cheers Aron,
> 
> Solid sections cut on the bandsaw.  Lots of waste. But the customer is fine with the fact it will cost more than a new car after the bow
> Windows on the top are made.
> ...


Thought it was looking at the grain patterns, we made a lot of what was called love benches back in the day. Looking from the top it was the shape of a 'S' You sit on opposite side.. that was laminated oak or beech. But back too topic lol .... Iv herd of Barrett Homes and I can imagine there home is is beauty.

Sent from my HTC Desire C using Tapatalk


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (16 Oct 2013)

Aron_Dip said:


> Thought it was looking at the grain patterns, we made a lot of what was called love benches back in the day. Looking from the top it was the shape of a 'S' You sit on opposite side.. that was laminated oak or beech. But back too topic lol .... Iv herd of Barrett Homes and I can imagine there home is is beauty.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire C using Tapatalk



I know the kind mate. Nice one


----------



## kirk (16 Oct 2013)

Hi Nathaniel its Lavly mate , I fell inlove with the floor standing curved tanks at Alton towers in the summer. They really draw you in. So yes a curved tank would look awesome with that standard of workmanship underneath


----------



## dw1305 (17 Oct 2013)

Hi all,
Really nice, I've always preferred curves. My father-in-law became a cabinet-maker (after early retirement), and he made us some fantastic furniture (in light oak) before he had to give -up on grounds of ill health.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Ady34 (17 Oct 2013)

even with those curves it still looks a bit wooden.....



.....bum bum, im here all night!


----------



## Aron_Dip (17 Oct 2013)

Ady34 said:


> even with those curves it still looks a bit wooden.....
> 
> 
> 
> .....bum bum, im here all night!


Boooooooooo! 

Sent from my HTC Desire C using Tapatalk


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (17 Oct 2013)

I don't get it lol.


----------



## Aron_Dip (17 Oct 2013)

Nathaniel Whiteside said:


> I don't get it lol.


I'm sure it means something is stiff/straight and its also made of wood .... I think lol 

Sent from my HTC Desire C using Tapatalk


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (17 Oct 2013)

Ady34 said:


> even with those curves it still looks a bit wooden.....
> 
> 
> 
> .....bum bum, im here all night!





Aron_Dip said:


> I'm sure it means something is stiff/straight and its also made of wood .... I think lol
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire C using Tapatalk




You lot have a few years on me, must be one of them old fashioned sayings


----------



## kirk (17 Oct 2013)

Bom bom was it meant to say or have I missed this one too. it's been a long day.


----------

